
Deep Learning is Revolutionary - faical
https://medium.com/@olivercameron/deep-learning-is-revolutionary-d0f3667bafa0#.lp887f8kq
======
rsmsky1
I'm most impressed with the sharpening of images.

------
RugbyCode
Not sure how to delete mine. I shared your's link on Udacity SDC slack

